# Any Interested In A Sci-Fi Technology Discission?



## Maiden_of Harad (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, I sometimes write sci-fi for fun, so lately I've been looking up info on various technologies to give a hard touch to my soft sci-fi...
...Only to find out how complex they are! But stubborn me isn't giving up, so here's what I'm mainly interested in:

Nuclear engine technology, genetic engineering, electronic warfare, and tracking devices (microchips, satellite, ect.)

If you like other aspects of sci-fi that's perfectly fine 

Man! I misspelled the title, which should be "Any interested in A Sci-Fi Technology Discussion?"


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 11, 2013)

Maiden_of Harad said:


> I'm mainly interested in:
> 
> Nuclear engine technology, genetic engineering, electronic warfare, and tracking devices (microchips, satellite, etc.)


I would add nanobots to the list. It is a fascinating new science and even the fact is incredible (see here: http://www.nanobotmodels.com/) It's easy to imagine the routes that such developments could take, in a science fiction setting. For instance, nanorobots that repair DNA could be programmed to re-write it instead.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: Any Interested In A Sci-Fi Technology Discussion?*

Thanks for the link, Eledhwen! Nanotechonology easily fits in with the others I listed, especially genetic engineering.For instance, a nanobot could be used in gene splicing, adding new genes to a person's genetic code in the hope of passing on a desirable trait to one's children. Or, it could be done to crops and livestock.


----------

